# Shrimp Safe?



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

Copper is the big one that sticks around and causes issues with shrimp. Check to be sure neither of the meds you used had copper in them. You can use a product like Cuprisorb if there was copper, though I'd still test after using it with a copper test to be sure it's all removed. I have shrimp in a micro fish tank that recently had an issue (not ich) and the shrimp survived through all meds used to resolve it including paraguard, Metroplex, focus and in the beginning waiting for meds to arrive (hurricanes delayed them several days) melafix and Pimafix. I also was having to use medicated foods which didn't phase them at ALL. I have RCS in the tank though so of your planning crystal shrimp I'd wait for someone to advise about those specifically and their sensitivity. In my case the shrimp in the tank are culls so I wasn't necessarily concerned about them at the time as much as the fish.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lush (Oct 3, 2017)

sfsamm said:


> Copper is the big one that sticks around and causes issues with shrimp. Check to be sure neither of the meds you used had copper in them. You can use a product like Cuprisorb if there was copper, though I'd still test after using it with a copper test to be sure it's all removed.


Thank you! I'll have to get some copper test strips today. Any idea on what the normal level of copper should be for an invert aquarium?


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

Lush said:


> Thank you! I'll have to get some copper test strips today. Any idea on what the normal level of copper should be for an invert aquarium?


Zero is good lol there is a max level that's been debated and I'm for sure what it is but something along the lines of .025 I believe. I would recommend spending some time researching it if you find you do have copper in the tank that Cuprisorb isn't removing though. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lush (Oct 3, 2017)

Will do! I have come across some comments in other forums online which suggest a minimum level is required for shrimp, but there doesn't seem to be actual numbers I can find. Although in hindsight it shouldn't matter too much if all the copper is removed, as there will be small amounts of copper being added back in via flourish comp.


----------



## Surf (Jun 13, 2017)

Formaldehyde & Malachite Green, for not contain copper. Both are organic molecules made up of hydrogen, carbon, nitrogen, oxygen, and chlorine. Most of it is probably gone due to water changes and bacterial activity when the tank had fish. You should be fine with the carbon in the filter. You could also ad a UV sterilizer to the tank. It would kill bacteria and algae in floating in the water and also accelerate the break down of organic molecules such as Malachite Green (if any is still present).


----------



## Lush (Oct 3, 2017)

Surf said:


> Formaldehyde & Malachite Green, for not contain copper. Both are organic molecules made up of hydrogen, carbon, nitrogen, oxygen, and chlorine. Most of it is probably gone due to water changes and bacterial activity when the tank had fish. You should be fine with the carbon in the filter. You could also ad a UV sterilizer to the tank. It would kill bacteria and algae in floating in the water and also accelerate the break down of organic molecules such as Malachite Green (if any is still present).


Thank you! I did do some research and realised they don't actually contain copper. I guess it still wouldn't hurt to have some copper test strips laying around just in case though. Do you think I should be concerned about the stained silicone in the tanks corners? Would there be medication leeching from these stains at all? Would love to invest in a UV Steriliser sometime in the future when I can afford it :icon_lol:


----------

